# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Anécdotas graciosas magia infantil !!!!

## ADROM

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y estuve leyendo varios mensajes, me parecen todos muy interesantes.
En este caso, me tomo el atrevimiento de sugerirles escribamos alguna anécdota graciosa que nos haya sucedido.
Para comenzar, voy a contar una que me sucedió hace muchos años cuando comenzaba a hacer fiestas para chicos, era muy jovencito entonces.   
Uno de los juegos que hacía en mi rutina era el pasa pasa de una moneda marcada con un stiker por los niños de una caja a otra.
Marchaba así:
Pedía a un par de niños que pasaran, sacaba una moneda que todos conocieran, le ponía un sticker de cada lado y cada uno de los niños hacía una marca en cada una de sus caras.
Ponía la moneda en una pequeña caja, se la daba a uno de los niños.
Traía otra caja cerrada con muchas bandas elásticas y se la daba al otro niño.
Con un pase mágico, la moneda desaparece de la primer caja donde se había colocado claramente segundos atrás.
El segundo niño abre la caja y dentro hay otra y dentro otra, todas con bandas elásticas y en la última está la moneda marcada.  Aplausos.

Caja 1:  Caja sonante para desparación de moneda
Caja 2: Clásico nido de cajas donde se carga la moneda por el puente.

Lo había hecho docenas de veces, le gustaba mucho a los chicos, pero ese día por un capricho del destino, la moneda se trancó en el puente y nunca llegó al nido de cajas.

Imagínense la situación:

Hago "desparaecer" la moneda de la caja uno .... wooowwww

Y ahora dónde está la moneda ?

El segundo niño quita las bandas elásticas, saca todas las cajitas y cuando llega a la última estoy esperando los aplausos cuando el chico dice  "No hay nada !!!!!!"

Mierda !!!  pensé para mí !!!!!  Qué pasó con la moneda ??

Esos segundos que todos los niños y algunos padres me miraban recuerdo que produje mucha adrenalina mientras pensaba, "que hago ?"

Pensé, tiene que estar en el puente.

Entonces tomé las cajitas y dije:  que misteriosa es la magia, la moneda puede estar en cualquier lado, pero no en estas cajas !!!! y cuando dije eso procedo a guardarlas y extraigo la moneda del puente.

Ahora tenía la moneda empalmada en mis manos, pero en un segundo tenía que resolver cómo producirla luego de tanta tensión.

Miré a uno de los chicos que tenía puesta una gorra, entonces le pregunto, no sientes algo extraño bajo tu gorra ?

Permiso le dije y tomé su gorra, mirando junto con él en su interior, no había nada, le digo que extienda los brazos para que los chicos soplen, en ese instante dejo caer la moneda dentro.  Me alejo.
Le pido que soplen fuerte hacia la gorra.
Que se fije nuevamente en su interior y ahí está la moneda.  Aplausos, merecidos ??

Ese día aprendí que nunca puedes confiarte 100% en un juego en el que intervienen aparatos.

Saludos
               Alejandro

----------


## Boeder

Buena forma de improvisar

----------


## Moñiño

Retomo este hilo, que es el que me ha sacado el buscador, para añadir un apar de anecdotas que me sucedieron ayer actuando en las fiestas de un pueblo.

1ª) Mientras estoy en un cuarto de herramientas contiguo cambiandome.
     Niño 1: (Acercandose al escenario y mirando las letras grandes que adornan mi mobiliarion)  "Moñiño. Vaya nombre"
     Niño 2: "Igual es que es portuges y primo de Mouriño"
     Niño 1: "¿Tu crees?"
     Niño 2: "Puede ser. Despues del show se lo podemos preguntar".
No, no me lo preguntaron por que en mi presentacion, al salir a escena, hago un chiste con mi nombre artistico que mas o menos deja sentadod e donde viene.


2ª) Elijo a un niño como ayudante para un juego, pero necesito dos ayudantes y siempre saco tambien a una niña de unso 5 años. La elijo y un chico de 5 años sentado al lado se pone de pies y dice:

.- "Me tienes que sacar a mi, que somos novios".
Le pregunto a la niña si son novios.
.- "Si, si lo somos".
Dirigiendome al niño que se ha puesto de pie.
.-"No lo sabia, pero es que ya elegi a este otro chico para salir antes que tu, y como soy yo quien elije a sus ayudantes.... pero dime ¿No seras celoso?"
Me responde el niño "Nooooo, yo la quiero y no la voy a pegar nunca".
.- "Entonces no te importara que salga a ayudarme con el primer chico".
.- "No, para nada, era por si podia salir yo con mi novia".
.- "Fuerte el aplauso para este joven vecino que teneis aqui. Con novia, nada celoso y muy maduro. Fuerte el aplauso".
El chico saluda, se sienta en su sitio, disfruta y al final, cuando hacen magia, el otro chico y su novia, aplaude a rabiar  puesto de pie. a su chica, por supuesto.

Salutres.

----------


## Teresa

> 2ª) Elijo a un niño como ayudante para un juego, pero necesito dos ayudantes y siempre saco tambien a una niña de unso 5 años. La elijo y un chico de 5 años sentado al lado se pone de pies y dice:
> 
> .- "Me tienes que sacar a mi, que somos novios".


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 

Buenísimo!!!

----------


## Pulgas

Aquí dejo una anécdota mágica y extramágica a un tiempo.
A principios de junio me paró la Guardia Civil en un control de seguridad ciudadana. Se me acercaron dos agentes, uno mayor y otro muy jovencito.
El mayor, al ver tanta maleta y tanto baúl, me preguntó a qué me dedico. Le respondí que cuento cuentos. El más joven se me quedó mirando y me preguntó:
- ¿Usted ha hecho magia en el colegio de Peñafiel?
- Sí, creo que sí.
- Nos contó un cuento de una princesa a la que le olían mal los pies, y sacó a una chica para hacer de princesa y le hizo un truco con un pañuelo, y ella tenía que llorar.
- Sí, "El brujo Quetestrujo".
- Pues yo estaba allí. ¡Y me casé con la princesa!
Después le dijo al mayor que me conocía, y me dejaron continuar viaje sin mirar mis cosas.

¡Qué bonito es que te recuerden tantos años después! Cuando actué en su cole, él debía tener diez u once años (era una historia para tercer ciclo de primaria). Un montón de años después, y ya siendo agente, aún seguía teniendo ese momento en su cabeza.

----------


## jatubio

> Aquí dejo una anécdota mágica y extramágica a un tiempo.
> A principios de junio me paró la Guardia Civil en un control de seguridad ciudadana. Se me acercaron dos agentes, uno mayor y otro muy jovencito.
> El mayor, al ver tanta maleta y tanto baúl, me preguntó a qué me dedico. Le respondí que cuento cuentos. El más joven se me quedó mirando y me preguntó:
> - ¿Usted ha hecho magia en el colegio de Peñafiel?
> - Sí, creo que sí.
> - Nos contó un cuento de una princesa a la que le olían mal los pies, y sacó a una chica para hacer de princesa y le hizo un truco con un pañuelo, y ella tenía que llorar.
> - Sí, "El brujo Quetestrujo".
> - Pues yo estaba allí. ¡Y me casé con la princesa!
> Después le dijo al mayor que me conocía, y me dejaron continuar viaje sin mirar mis cosas.
> ...


Pulgas, desde luego que seguro que es uno de los mejores regalos y al mismo tiempo uno de los mejores reconocimientos que hayan podido hacerte.

Seguro que te lo mereces, que se acordaran de tí después de tantos años dice mucho sobre tu calidad como mago. Enhorabuena!

----------


## Anana

La verdad es que sí, los niños son geniales, y una caja de sorpresas!  :Smile1:  Pulgas, creo que es una de las mejores cosas que te pueden pasar... Eso vale más que 500 aplausos, enhorabuena! saludos!!

----------


## luiso

Pues os comento una de este verano que quería compartir.

 Grupo de unos cuarenta niños en Perú de entre los seis y los doce años aproximadamente en una ong donde hacen actividades para chavales en situación complicada.

 En el inicio del espectáculo les señalo que tendrán que ayudarme con su magia y diciendo las palabras mágicas. Les pregunto: ¿Sabéis las palabras mágicas? Se oye algún tímido abracadabra y alguna que otra en el fondo que no consigo reconocer, pero lo que se oye al unísono de un buen número de ellos es un: ¡¡¡¡POR FAVOR¡¡¡¡¡ Y ¡¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!! Jajaj.

----------


## Maguician

A mí, en una actuación, cuando ya estab en el final, haciendo mis juegos con D´Lites, tenía uno encendido, y me dice una niña:"¡Yo quiero comerme uno!" E hice como que se lo metía en la boca...la niña la cerró, y dijo:"MMMM...¡Que rico!" ¡Creo que ha sido el mejor compinche improvisado que he tenido! :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Maguician

U otra vez, que iba a hacer el juego del billete en el limón, y yo pedí un billete, y una mujer se lo dió a su hija...y si me vierais a mí, diciendo que gracias por el billete, pero que necesitaba un adulto, y la niña que no soltaba el billete...Que mal lo pasé...

----------


## MagDani

porque necesitabasun dulto¿? Yo lo hago con niños

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Maguician

Porque no voy a decirle a un niño que sujete una bolsa con tres limones, un plátano y un kiwi...Que todo en conjunto pesará como unos dos kilos...Y hay que sujetarlo unos 8 minutos...

----------


## MagDani

jaja como te pasas

Enviado desde mi ViewPad7 usando Tapatalk

----------


## Maguician

¡Pasarse no!Simplemente no creo que un niño tenga la fuerza física y el aguante de un adulto...Si encuentras a un niño de unos 7 años con la misma fuerza que uno de 30, avísame, que lo cogo como ayudante y tramoyista.

----------


## MagDani

No hombre,no me entiendas mal,  digo que como te pasas con el adulto, que lo tienes con dos kg de peso durante 8 minutos. Seguro que el resto del publico no para de reirse.

Los de mi tierra serán mas flojos o los limones mas gordos, porque yo les dejo solo con el limón pinchado y con el brazo levantado, y no me aguantan ni 3 minutos...

----------


## Maguician

Pero yo soy un poco más...cruel...y si me da el venazo, pues los disfrazo, les pongo un sombrero medio caído, un pañuelo a medio colgar en una brazo, entre las piernas un globo, y una pesa de 2 kilos en la otra mano...para que haga músculo...jajaja

----------


## MagDani

Eso tengo que verlo yo, tiene que ser la bomba, si algún día subes algún vídeo avisa.

----------


## Maguician

¡De acuerdo, de acuerdo!jajaja Pero esque hay que ver a los dos, porque al otro, lo inflo a plátanos...y mientras que le digo a uno que siga comiendo, al otro le sigo poniendo cosas emcima...y asi unos 7 u 8 minutos o por ahí...jajaja

----------

